# Blackwall Tunnel



## ttcycle (8 Feb 2011)

I'm thinking of cycling through the Blackwall Tunnel in the small hours of the morning - around 4/5am as I'd like to cycle up to Billingsgate Market and this is the most direct route for me.

I have a very, very bright front light so that won't be an issue.

Anyone had experience of cycling through the tunnel at that time or during more normal hours?

Reckon it's a good idea?


----------



## slowmotion (8 Feb 2011)

I don't think that cycling is allowed. Have a look at the bottom of the page in this link...

http://www.londontra...lackwalltunnel/ 

Edit: in the "Information" section


----------



## subaqua (8 Feb 2011)

http://www.londontra...lackwalltunnel/


not allowed sorry.

rotherhithe is too fumy 


EDIT bah too slow


----------



## ttcycle (8 Feb 2011)

Oh yeah- I know that is the official line...however, I know people do and have cycled it - same goes for the Kingsway in Holborn


----------



## slowmotion (8 Feb 2011)

subaqua said:


> EDIT bah too slow


----------



## ianrauk (8 Feb 2011)

Don't do it Grace. You say yourself that your fitness is not as it should be at the moment. All you need is one peanut car driver behind you in the tunnel making a fuss, it has a 30mph limit. Do the Rotherhithe tunnel (20mph limit) or Woolwich Ferry instead.


----------



## MARKE020272 (8 Feb 2011)

Grace, Take the foot tunnel from Greenwich by the Cutty Sark. It will take you across to Island gardens and it's a short cycle around the Docklands to Billinsgate Market. You may need to check that the tunnel is open if you planning of going very early morning. The website says it doesn't open until 6.00am. Much more pleasant than the Rotherhithe tunnel though.

Hope it helps


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Feb 2011)

MARKE020272 said:


> Grace, Take the foot tunnel from Greenwich by the Cutty Sark. It will take you across to Island gardens and it's a short cycle around the Docklands to Billinsgate Market. You may need to check that the tunnel is open if you planning of going very early morning. The website says it doesn't open until 6.00am. Much more pleasant than the Rotherhithe tunnel though.
> 
> Hope it helps




The Greenwich foot tunnel is shut and it looks like it's going to be shut for around 4 weeks. There's a notice posted up on the closed entrance to that effect. I know this because I tried to use it today. The Woolwich foot tunnel is also shut and the ferry doesn't start until 6:10am, so the Thames (aka Greenwich council) is being a bit of an obstacle at the moment. I went up to Tower Bridge because the weather was too nice to think about taking the Rotherhithe Tunnel. But it might not be too bad around 4/5am, not that I've never actually had to do it myself. And it ever I have to I'm going to cycle on the pavement because the road's just too narrow.


----------



## mcshroom (8 Feb 2011)

I've never cycled through it but I used to drive through it every day in a former job.

I wouldn't go anywhere near the North tunnel on a bike. 

The tunnel keeps going round sharp corners which mean you could very well be out of sight at sections of the road. 

Also, the height restriction keeps trucks (and some White Vans) penned in the inside lane so if you get one of these then it could be a very stressful ride. Especially as I can't remember a time when the tunnel wasn't busy, day or night.

Finally IMHO it stinks (I think worse than Rotherhythe).

The South tunnel would not be a sensible choice either IMHO, but by the time you would be riding back then other options should be available.


----------



## ttcycle (9 Feb 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions guys - will take heed!


----------



## User10571 (9 Feb 2011)

As above, both foot tunnels are currently out of service.

At the time you are talking about, Rotherhithe Tunnel should be traffic-lite or traffic free.
You've also got the (illegal but pedestrian-free) pavement to cycle along in there - personally, if you're reasonably fit it is no big deal to maintain the same clip as the traffic in there, but at that time of day there should hardly be any. There's a 20mph limit in there, and the traffic generally doesn't exceed that.

On a more salutary note...

I have it from the Legg-bandaged one, that if you do transgress into a cycle prohibited tunnel, you will be spotted on the constantly manned CCTV, they will close the tunnel to traffic to allow you to exit safely, and then they'll bill you for the closure.

I can't think how he knows this.


----------



## ttcycle (9 Feb 2011)

User10571 said:


> I have it from the Legg-bandaged one, that if you do transgress into a cycle prohibited tunnel, you will be spotted on the constantly manned CCTV, they will close the tunnel to traffic to allow you to exit safely, and then they'll bill you for the closure.
> 
> I can't think how he knows this.



I'm guessing personal experience...though how they'd bill you and identify you is hard to know!

Thanks User10571- looking at my options at present and I reckon I live on the wrong side of London to cycle it BUT will see and keep planning a possible directish route- TFL website faithfully and inaccurately tells me the journey would take me just over an hour- a little bit less than a combo of several buses. I might see if a friend of mine north of the river and slightly eastwards would let me crash at hers if we both plan to go to the market...!


----------



## User10571 (9 Feb 2011)

ttcycle said:


> ..though how they'd bill you and identify you is hard to know!


I think they put a big net across the exit portal. Srsly. Or something like that, anyway. Its not difficult, the Blackwall tunnel is staffed 24/7.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2011)

User10571 said:


> * I think they put a big net across the exit portal.* Srsly. Or something like that, anyway. Its not difficult, the Blackwall tunnel is staffed 24/7.



Hey Sarg! We caught another one in the net!


----------



## ttcycle (9 Feb 2011)

lol - at this rate, I should cycle out to the coast and bring a net and catch my own bloody fish!!

Though Rotherhithe tunnel looks like a valid option at the moment - slight detour but not too bad.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2011)

And it's very flat on the way to RTunnel..


----------



## ttcycle (9 Feb 2011)

thanks for the heads up- however, living where I do - I'm in amongst hills (of sorts) - so can't avoid them anymore!


----------



## her_welshness (9 Feb 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Don't do it Grace. You say yourself that your fitness is not as it should be at the moment. All you need is one peanut car driver behind you in the tunnel making a fuss, it has a 30mph limit. Do the Rotherhithe tunnel (20mph limit) or Woolwich Ferry instead.



Agreed, the Blackwall tunnel is totally off limits to cyclists. I would not even do the Rotherhithe tunnel  but the Woolwich ferry would be preferable. Bah to the Greenwich foot tunnel being shut


----------

